# scrap plastic



## whitesid (Mar 22, 2008)

i was wondering how much plastic scrap is. there are two kinds in particular that i was wondering about, the hard plastic that is the covering to computer monitors, and the plastic that you have to strip off the copper wires. does anyone know how much they are?


----------



## Anonymous (May 29, 2008)

I have wondered this for a long time too. I think it is worthless or nearly so.


----------



## banjags (May 29, 2008)

Actually, I had got a quote from a plastic company called Vikoz Enterprises. They will pick in US and Canada. The trick is you need literally tons and it needs to be baled or ground. Vikoz quoted me .07-.12 cents per pound. If you have access to storage space and a baler or grinder it may be well worth the venture.


----------



## scrapman1077 (May 29, 2008)

http://www.plasticnation.com/


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 29, 2008)

I have several large appliance boxes full of plastic if anyone wants it. Free for the taking. In fact, I'll throw in some nice cpu's for the effort. It's in central Wisconsin. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## junkelly (May 30, 2008)

scrapman1077 said:


> http://www.plasticnation.com/



Have you successfully dealt with this company for scrap plastic?
Did you shred / grind your plastic?
How much weight was involved?

Thanks,
-junkelly


----------

